# Where in california?



## frankblank (Dec 26, 2008)

There was a guy I talked to at a bar in cleveland who told me he had lived in the woods in california before. I wish I would have asked him where. Im looking for a place in california to build an illegal treehouse and squat in the woods this summer/fall, so I can finish a novel. I mostly want to be able to get to town once a week and not be discovered by rangers. I'd also like to avoid hunters and hikers. I will probably hike a few miles off the road. Does anyone know where would be a good area? I would really like to go to Big Sur, but I know its a tourist attraction. Is it better to be in a state park or on sparse private property? Is it possible to stay hidden for 6 months near the ocean, or should I head inland?
The areas I've thought of are:
Big Sur (beautiful and gives beatnik bragging rights)
Santa Barbara
Angeles National Forest (Huge and close to a major city)
Santa Cruz 
Golden Gate National Recrational Area (close to san francisco is a plus)
Or North of there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## macks (Dec 26, 2008)

I went to santa cruz for 4/20 last spring and I'm not into smoking much weed so I went for a hike by myself. I crossed Empire Grade (which is the street on the west side of campus) and walked through some of the most beautiful woods and fields I've ever seen, and it seemed like there would be tons of places to camp in that area if you chose your spot well. I ended up getting lost and taking every trail that said 'trail closed' and ended up walking into the back end of the Santa Cruz dump. Anyway, that area is between highway 101 and Empire Grade about 4 or 5 miles north of town, I was walking around in there for like 4 and 1/2 hours and only saw one or two other people..


----------



## maus (Dec 26, 2008)

scz woods getting hell of gentrified!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 26, 2008)

arcada ... good resources, 420 and people. lot of barter shit if u don't wanna slave out too. on ur trek up u can also do some gold panning as long as its not posted/claimed. i did fairly well last season and still have a claim down along the CO river in Parker, AZ.


----------



## Arapala (Apr 21, 2009)

man thats pretty cool, wonder how it went.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Apr 23, 2009)

Treehouse wise man, you might be fucked, but I squatted in golden gate for a month and a half without bieng caught. it gets a tit bit nipply at night, but not to bad. In san fran theres an organization that pays fines you wouldnt normally get if you werent homless. sleeping, drinking, pissing. And its san fran so yeah.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 23, 2009)

Be careful woods squatting in cali. There's a lot going on out in those woods that a lot of people will kill over. The last thing you wanna do is set up near someone's crystal lab or pot field. I would suggest around arcata or even one of the free campgrounds around mendo county. I would NOT however suggest going off the beaten path in mendo though.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 27, 2010)

Hi ,
Saw this and wanted to reply !
I live in Ukia, Mendocino County.

Yes be super careful out in the woods in Mendo !Ask other travellers/locals/stret folks for safe spots.
YES people WILL murder you here if you stummble on there land/pot grow/meth lab.
Been alot of murders here over shit like that !!


But some good beautiful places if you can find them
Good luck
Linda


----------

